# Wild Women of Washtenaw - 2002 Event



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The Wild Women of Washtenaw committee of the Washtenaw Sportsmans Club is holding their 4th Outdoor Women's event on May 10th and 11th.
We are offering this event to up to 100 women for the very reasonable price of $25.
Women can participate in up to three 2 hour long outdoor activities including firearms and archery shooting, orienteering, flytying and casting, falconry and raptor identification and rehabilitation. All of the activities should be fun for people with zero experience in that activity and for old pros. We'll also be camping on the club grounds on Friday night.
Washtenaw Sportsman Club is in Ypsilanti Township, near I-94 and Michigan Avenue.
50 women have already enrolled. We've still got room for 50 more.
Sorry to have to report that our shotgunning activities are already full.
See the Washtenaw Sportsman Club webpage at the link below for more details.
Hope to see you in may at the WWOW 2002 Outdoor WomenS Event

http://home.netcom.com/~jtmaurer/washwwow.htmhttp://


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Lindsey,

I shot on my first archery league ever at that club. Let me get out my calculater. Man, that was like 18 years ago. Is that possible? <----<<<


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Lindsey,

I just filled out my registration form and put it in the mail box. Huntress, Tangleknot, Northern_outdoorswoman are you going to attend? If so do you want to share a tent? I have a large one that we all could fit in. It sleeps 10 men I think. So there's plenty of room for other Ladies!!!! Come on MS Women lets show the WWW how great we are!!!!!!!!!!!

QS


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Can I come and sleep in that tent?....


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

NO, Chromium asked the same thing! Hmmmmm..............................Great minds think alike or fools never differ! 

I just filled out my registration form and it sounds like a great time!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok Srry lets keep this post on it's Subject...I shouldn't have posted that srry!
Delete it if ya wish Queen!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Don I was thinking the same too.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Glad to hear our website will be well represented.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

We've got 64 women registered for the event now.
We've still got room for 36 more.
Register early while there is still space available.
Novice and experienced outdoorswomen will both have a good time and meet some great people.
Only $25., cheap.
Join us if you can. 

Lindsey


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello Lindsey,
I took mt hunters saftey at washtenaw sportsman club. How can I get an application? I would love to come. It is great that there is an event so close to my house (Belleville).  Hopefully it is not full yet. 
Happy Hunting,
April


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

April,

If you go to the web site that is posted in the first thread... you will find that it is on the bottom under registration. The offer also is extended to you if you want to join us in the tent>

Looking forward to meeting you! Welcome to the site!!!! 

QS


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks Queen the light went on a few seconds after I put up my reply. It didn't click till then to hit the link and go to the site. Sometimes I can be so dense. I am going to send out my regristration tomorrow! Thanks for the invite for the tent I will have to take you up on the offer.  So count me in as one in the tent, so it dosen;t get tooo crowed. See ya there. by the way I will be the short red head, just so you know.
April


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Welcome to the site April.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Steve I am glad to be here.  QS I sent out my registration yesterday. So I will be there is the offer still stands for the tent room. Watch out washtenaw the gals are comming to dinner.  I can't wait to meet everyone there. 
April


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

April,

Yes the offer still stands!! We are going to have a great time I can't wait!!! 

Hey did you guys print that reg. form and send it by mail with a check? I did and they still haven't cashed it!?! Iwas just wondering if anyone else had this happen?

QS


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

Cool Queen I will see you there. Like I said before I will be the short red head. I am so excited.  I just sent mine out yesterday so I am pretty sure that they didn't cash my check yet. See ya there.
April


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

QS and April,

We have 92 women registered as of tonight, March 27. We are closing registrations at 100 participants. 

Interest in the event has been tremendous. I hope that the other clubs notice and consider offering similar events.

All funds received before March 7th were turned over to the WSC club treasurer. It sometimes takes the treasurer a while to get to the bank to make a deposit. 

If you have any questions or want to confirm that your registration and fee were received, please send a note to Gail at [email protected]

Looking forward to seeing you at WWOW 2002

Lindsey


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks lindsey I e-mail gail to make sure that I got in. Hopefully I did. I hope that I get in otherwise I will be really bummed out.  Cross you fingers! See you all there!
April


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2002)

Whooo everyone I am in!  I e-mailed Gail and she got my registration. I will definetly be ther in may. Hopefully I will get my session choices. QS what sessions did you sign up for? Just wondering. See ya all soon!
April


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone in your help on spreading the word. WWOW now has 100 Women Participants and that is our limit this year. That is double the amount of women we had last year.
From what I can tell: QS, April & Tangle Knot are all in, anyone else I haven't figured out your nickname with your real names. But every one as of April 2nd mail is in.
Thank you Lindsey for Posting it on here.

We're going to have a GREAT time in May.
What better way to spend Mother's Day weekend, than doing what Women want to do, having fun in the OUTDOORS!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Glad we have a good showing from this site. You'll all be wearing your MS caps now won't you?


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hey Ladies I think we should all get T-shirts that say The Michigan-Sportsman.com on one side and then our names on the other side. I think I'm going to get a black shirt with pink wirting. What do you ladies think? I'll put QueenSalmon on the front and the MS on the back.

Steve I still haven't recieved an address where to send my money for 3 hats!?! I would wear mine to the outing!

I got my 3 1st choices 
1. intermidiate archery
2. fly tying and fishing
3. high powered rifles

I can't wait I'm so excited!!!! Do you all want to meet at my house in Howell? I right off of US23. Let me know what you all think

QS


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Looks like we all registered in time to make the weekend! I am really looking forward to it and I like the tshirt idea.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2002)

QS and tangleknot,
I know that I got in! I don't know if I got my third choice or not. I got Intermediate archery and small bore pistols but i don't know if I got fly tying though. I hope I did.  I will defintely want a t-shirt and hat let me know QS. I live right down the road from the club so going to howell might be a bit outta the way.  If you want to meet me at the wal-mart in belleville ( off I-94) we can meet there and then we can go to the club. Let me know if we want to meet before it or not. I can't wait.
April


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

APRIL,

You can go to the main page of this site. On the left hand side there is a list of choices. Under MarketPlace is MS Appera. You can order from there. I'm going to PM Steve to see if he can take special orders for T-shirts. They Don't off the the Black and Pink. I think that would stand out more than the white or gray T's. I always use Pink when I'm on the campfire...It's my signature color I hope to hear from him soon that way we will beable to get the caps and t's for this outing. I'm really wxcited too. I'm going to get my tent and other camping stuff out of storage. 

Yes we will meet at the Wal-Mart by you. I think with 100 women going not including the instructors...that it might be hard to find each other if we don't meet 1st. What time can everyone meet there? I can be there around 3 or 3:30pm. I think we are supposed to be to the WWW outing at 4pm. It's only 34 days away 

QS


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2002)

QS, I will order that hat as soon as I get some extra dough. Let me know on the shirts. I can meet at either 3 or 3:30. The club is only 10 or 15 minutes from the store os I will not take us long to get there.  I can not wait till wwow! WHHHOOOOO!  See you there.
April


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

As a bonus and to hopefully get more Women Interested. In my "sorry we're full" Letter. I directed the women to check out a few web sites that advertise other Outdoor Women's Events. 
MI DNR BOW pogram, MOWC and this forum. So hopefully we will be seeing some new faces (so to speak) and get even more women excited and interested.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2002)

that is cool l80rider it is always nice to see new people. I am a new person (sort of).  I told a few people about this site as well. wwow is just around the corner. I got my conformation letter yesterday. My sessions are in order 1) Intermediate Archery, 2) Small bore pistols and rifles, and 3) Fly Fishing and tying. This is gonna be awesome. Do they also do something like this in the fall? I thought that last year I saw something, mabye it was for this though. See you all at wal-mart at 3 or so. Let me know what time so I can meet you guys in the parking lot. If anyone needs directions just e-mail me.
April


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

I won't be meeting at Walmarts. I'll meet everyone there. I don't think I'll have much trouble figuring out who everyone is. You have to check in with me. Beside April's the one with Red Hair. I'll just look for the Wild and crazy Women and figure it's this bunch. I'm thinking about going to the Ruffled Grouse Banquet the end of the month. I would like to go on the Pheasant hunt, so this might be a good way to meet some of them before hand. Always like to see Lynn Marla again also.


----------



## RiverNut (Oct 9, 2001)

April,

Just go to the mall and have a T-shirt made. You can change your name on here if you want to something else. (since you didn't want your real name on your shirt) 


L0rider...Thanks for including the site in your letter!!!!!! I just took over being the moderator for this forum. I've been working on trying to get some more women on here and involved in the GREAT outdoors. I'm hoping to have some of our own outings!!!! 


Ladies

I'm so excited!!! I got my bow out today and started practicing. I got 2 gifts for my Birthday 1. a beautiful ring 2. a 3-D buck target. It was the best b-day cause I got a girly gift and a bad a** outdoor chic gift So I finally put the first of "MANY" holes in the Vitals

I noticed that on my confirmation that is said no for Dinner Saturday Did yours say this? I noticed that we are going to have a scavenger hunt for dinner... I don't know why it says I'm not staying for dinner I want to. 


I think for the item to pass at the campfire...I'll bring jello shots   I'm really excited about the night walk. I think that's going to be fun!!!!!!! When we get our taxes back we are going to buy a digital video cam. I'm not sure if we will have them back by the time of the outing...Can someone bring one or digital camera? I have a regular camera but it takes me forever to get them developed 

QS


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I'll bring my digital camera, QS. Glad to hear you like your 3-d target and the ring is beautiful. Perfect combo, good job Marc  !

I'll meet you guys at the outing since I'm not exactly sure what time I will be getting there. Hopefully, as close to four as possible.

How many more days??? Can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2002)

we will see you there l80rider. You are right I am the one with the red hair. The short one with the red hair, you can't miss me.  QS that sounds like a cool b-day present. I am getting a new bike tomorrow for my b-day, even though my day isn't till the 30th. Jello shots are a good idea. I might bring some jack daniels coolers.  If you are still gonna meet ma at wal-mart let me know qs. I can not wait. I will go to the mall sometime next week and get that shirt. Black with pink lettering right? Nicknames on the front and michigan-sportsman.com on the back? I will bring my camera to the outing. My letter said yes for dinner on saturday. I don't know why yours didn't qs.  
April
 how do I change my name?


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

River Nut (not sure who you are) Or QS, 
You have me confused on this listing since it looks to me like it is from two different people on the same listing.
I told Lindsey I was shocked that I didn't get any e-mails or phone calls after the confirmation letters went out, on people who wanted something different than what they sent in (or thought they sent in). 

QS you left Saturday Dinner blank (so I took blanks as a no) I can change your Saturday dinner to Yes.

Great on the B-Day gifts. I like Women gifts and FUN gifts. 

My last birthday was perfect: I spent 4 hours motorcycling, 4 hours Kayaking, and 2 hours shooting my pistol. What a perfect birthday weekend, doing all the FUN things a girl likes to do.

L80rider


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

L80rider,

Sorry about the confusion on the post. My husband...Rivernut was using my screen on the puter and cookied himself into the site. I didn't see that it was under himn until I posted it I didn't want to retype it all..lazy I guess 

Please change my Saturday dinner to yes. Thank you so much. I don't want to miss out on any of the fun!!!!

See you soon
QS


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

you ladies should have a calender!!


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Maxemus We do have calendars, you just can't see them, they're a secret.

Is anyone going to the Ruffed Grouse Society Banquet in Holt?

I'm going, hope to meet a bunch of you then.

See everyone on the 25th.

Then the ladies on the 10th.

And hopefully again in December at the Pheasant Hunt.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Well ladies only 5 days until we get together to party!! I'm sooooooo excited!!!! I'm sitting here trying to make a list of the things I need to bring...# one on the list...jello shots  !!!! I sure hope the weather is like what we had this weekend!!! What is everyone bringing to pass?

QS


----------



## Little Bow Gal (Apr 24, 2002)

qs i might bring some jack daniels coolers. Those are good!  
April


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Ladies, I have restrained from posting on this thread, but can no longer control myself.....I mean, what red-blooded male can resist the temptations being proffered...??? Jack Daniels Coolers, jello shots, and short red-heads...........Hmmm, where is this gathering again????? LOL


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Les, I recall reading a different thread that sometime you go by Leslie.  If we can call you Leslie all weekend, I'll send you directions LOL


----------

